# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > The Rumour Mill >  Tina's baby Not Tonys!

## lizann

It maybe belong to Russ and not Tony.

----------


## Abbie

Oh my god, I didnt think about that! Thats another reason why she might of been so scared.
Poor Jackie

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Ooooh yeah...that would really throw things up in the air  :Stick Out Tongue:  More hollyoaks-like I think  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Abbie

I wonder how they would find out  :Ponder:

----------


## LostVoodoo

> I wonder how they would find out


maybe the baby comes too early/when they go for scan they realise she's further along than she should be?

----------


## Abbie

> Originally Posted by Abbie
> 
> 
> I wonder how they would find out 
> 
> 
> maybe the baby comes too early/when they go for scan they realise she's further along than she should be?


Hmm yeah that could be right. What the time difference between both?

----------


## Chris_2k11

Surprise surprise  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Im finding the McQueens baby storylines more crazier by the day.

----------


## Debs

not a huge shock, i thought of that as soon as they said test was postive!! always has to be a twist!

----------


## Katy

i did as well poor Jacqui. Although if it is it is a way for Tina to try and pretend the Russ thing never happened.

----------


## yummy_mummy

maybe she knew she was pregnant before she offered to be a surrogate for jacqui after she slept with russ, and therfore knew she could carry their baby cos she already was! i think the time difference will be about 4-6 weeks or summat! i cant help but think that tina will want to keep the baby herself when its born though!

----------


## Bryan

how suprising  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  are they gonna have another lukemia storyline in five years to reveal the real daddy? Is there such thing as a one night stand with contraception in this soap!? I'm going well off Hollyoaks atm.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

actually now you mention it, it does make sense that maybe she did know and then she offered as a way to cover her affair up. Wasnt it awfully coincidental that on boxing day she happened to be ovulating at that moment, no thinking time needed. The quicker it got done the better it would look.

----------


## Kirsty :]

Ooohhhh good theory!
I've had it set in the back of my mind that she's probably not going to want to give the baby to Jacqui
Then again it is Hollyoaks, a soap. 
Nothing goes straight forward really does it?
It has to have some sort of twist or it'll be so predictable  :Big Grin:

----------


## tammyy2j

I hope it comes out soon about Tina and Russ and with Newt and Lauren now snooping it may come out soon.

----------


## miccisy

I think this would be a great storyline. Would she gve away a baby that she knows isnt Tony's and is Russ's... Would be good if it was true.

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

I think she would keep the baby if it was Russ'...or have an abortion. Somehow I can't see Tina having an abortion but who knows  :Ponder:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

I think if it is russ' baby she already knows, but she cant face the thought of having an abortion and she doesnt want her little one night stand to split her and Dom. So she is using Jacqui and Tonys want for a child to stop anyone finding out. 

That's just my theory though and that is if this is even true

----------


## Abbie

Hmm I think theres a chance she knows already

----------


## xxloopylauraxx

where has tina dissapeared to? i bet when she returns shes about 5 or 6 months gone even though she found out january time.

----------


## Abbie

I know, I think with hollyoaks in the past they have had trouble with the dissapering of characters

----------


## *-Rooney-*

tina was just there when nana mcqueen got attacked, she was the one that found her,

----------


## xxloopylauraxx

> tina was just there when nana mcqueen got attacked, she was the one that found her,


oh i missd all of last weeks episodes! and both the omnibus'!

----------


## Abbie

> tina was just there when nana mcqueen got attacked, she was the one that found her,


Yeah but other than that she was completely gone, not even her popping by or anything

----------


## LostVoodoo

she was sick in the sink at Gnosh too!  :Lol:

----------


## Abbie

> she was sick in the sink at Gnosh too!


O yeah, she was in it then  :Lol:

----------


## lizann

Spoiler

Wednesday, March 26

Tina can barely face Jacqui, Tony and Dom with the knowledge that Russ is actually the father of her baby, and Jacqui's optimism is soon shattered when a tearful Tina finally builds up the courage to tell her that the baby is not Tony's.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

ok so tina and jacqui have decided to stick to the original plan and not tell anyone else about the real parentage of the baby. how will they explain going for the 20 wk scan , 3 weeks early lol - doms not that smart he wouldnt notice but tony is

----------


## Abbie

This has just become so complicated and messy, I feel sorry for everyone thats involved they all have a lot to deal with and the whole situation is hurful to everyone

----------

